# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  ابو الايتام ....

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

عطاء بلا حدود كالمطر المنهمر على الارض الجرداء
فاسعدك المولى وحفظك من كل سوء 
وجعلك نبراساً يضيئ حياتنا وحياتهم …



هنو بني وايـــــل بشيخ الرجاجيــل 
ابــــوي اللي شايلً كل نايــــب 

رجل الرجال مرجح الوزن والكيــل 
مخضع كبار الامـور الصعايـــب

ينصاهـ من ضاقت عليه المداخيــل 
من خان به ربعه وطيـب النسايــب

عّـز الرفيق وعّـز من ضدهـ الويــل
وعّـز الدخيل اللي حدته النوايــب

وعّـز الضعيف اللي شكى الهم والميــل
من وقته اللي شاف منه العجايــب

وعّـز{{ اليتيــم }} اللي دموعه هماليــل
عّـوضه عن كل الاهل والقرايــب

شيــخ ً على ذكره تزين التعاليــل
لا سولفـوبه لابسين العصايــب

شيخ الرجال مجمل الفعـل تجميــل
الطيب مهرهـ والشكاله زهايــب

له وقفــة ً تشفي قلوب ً مغاليــل
في ساعة ً فيهــا تزيد المصايــب

لا كثروا بالهرج والقـال والقيــل 
لـه كلمة ً فوق النجم والسحايــب

نسل الكريم مذلل الصعب تذليــل
الوالد الغالي ذرى كل هايــب

وصلوا على المختارعـد الهماليــل
وعداد ماهبت علينا هبايــب

----------


## دليلة

كلمات رائعة

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

this is dream...

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع يا zicooo_10

ثانكس لابداعاتك الرائعه 

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا حبيبي فعلا انو ملكنا بحب الفقراء براعهم ودليل ذلك مكرمتو سكن كريم لعيش كريم .  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

